# El Fraude que viene....



## Chico3001 (Oct 24, 2008)

Recien me pasaron este video... donde un periodista muestra una nueva moneda que "Supuestamente" esta siendo acuñada por USA para poder hacer una union monetaria entre el Dolar Estadounidense, el Dolar Canadiense y el Peso Mexicano

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1954933468700958565&hl=es

Y aunque es muy facil falsificar una moneda y decir en un blog y en un video que es la nueva moneda que sustituira a estas 3 monedas, si creo que debemos tener cuidado por que es una realidad que el gobierno estadounidense esta gastando mas de lo que puede pagar .. y se quiera o no se quiera el dolar Americano va a colapsar... no es cuestion de como .... sino de cuando... 

El reportero recomienda comprar metales preciosos y monedas extrangeras... en lo personal lo considero una medida preventiva sabia aun teniendo la seguridad de que estas 3 monedas (peso en mi caso) estan aseguradas en su validez...


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 24, 2008)

y la electronica en que parte entra?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 24, 2008)

fernandoae, no hay porque ser tan estricto, esta sección es off-topic.

Lo cierto, es que como eso sea verdad, nos llevo el que nos trajo. Ese es el problema de depender en gran medida de una sola Nación. Aunque me parece mas bien un engaño, de por si muy perjudicial, este tipo de videos alarmistas puede crear un pánico colectivo de incalculables consecuencias.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 24, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> y la electronica en que parte entra?



Pues sea como sea la electronica se gobierna desde USA por que alli es donde esta el silicon valley, con una minoria distribuida en varios paises, aunque bien es cierto que la mayoria de las fabricas estan en paises orientales, pero la noticia es mas bien alarmante a nivel mundial en el caso de que sea cierto



			
				Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Lo cierto, es que como eso sea verdad, nos llevo el que nos trajo. Ese es el problema de depender en gran medida de una sola Nación. Aunque me parece mas bien un engaño, de por si muy perjudicial, este tipo de videos alarmistas puede crear un pánico colectivo de incalculables consecuencias.



Si... es un video alarmista y muy facil de que sea un engaño debido a que hay casos bien conocidos y documentados de falsificadores modernos que engañaron a los casinos de las Vegas falsificando sus propias monedas que usaban en las maquinas tragamonedas.... Pero lo que me preocupa es que no es un secreto que USA esta gastando mas de lo que puede pagar... incluso Bush pidio un prestamo al Congreso (que para bien o para mal le negaron... ) por 700 billones de dolares... y eso es un claro indicador de que USA no puede pagar sus propias deudas.... 

Creo que se pueden aplicar metodos preventivos que no le afectarian a nadie.. como comprar una o dos  monedas de oro y tenerlas guardadas en casa... ya que los metales preciosos nunca pierden su valor y son faciles de intercambiar por valores corrientes.... y si en un año se ve que no vino la devaluacion se vuelven a vender y listo... incluso tendremos ganancia por que siempre esta subiendo el valor del oro... (o de la plata)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Oct 24, 2008)

naaaaa eso es una estupides   , mira vos si le van a sacar la plata a la gente asi como asi   
y se van a quedar todos piolas   .

es lo mismo que te dijera 

Que el gobierno manejas los numeros que se publican de la inflasion, del desempleo o de la pobreza, y mientan...naaa  

o que, como estas ganando mucho, el presidente te quiera retener la mitad de lo que ganas... na   

o que va a salir el Presidente a pesificara todos los plasos fijos en dolares y despues  te los quiera pagar 3 veces menos, pero con la inflasion ya vale 10 veces menos... naaaa   

o que voy tomo toda la plata de las cuentas en dolares del banco y le hago un "Corralito" y no dejo que la gastes, a no ser en una casa o en un auto okm. Obviamente tambien te la devuelvo en bonos o 3 veces menos, vos elejis... naaaaa  

ehhh... bueno muchachos me tengo que ir, deje algo en el banc... digo en la cosina y se me va a quemar.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 24, 2008)

hola karapalida, par ami tambien es un verso, pero no por los motivos que pones.
por desgracia recorda lo que hasta ahora esta haciendo bush.............y como todo el mundo se la come doblada.

lo que dice el tipo de mandar lso dolares a el extranjero y cambiar la moneda es una estupidez, ya apso en argentina....si ocurriese una "estafa asi " crees que el banco se la come...NO ! seria un desastre mundial por que la moneda mundial es el dolar, todos los bancos le reconvertirian las monedas a la gente, a los inversores extrajeros .
papis EL BANCO NUNCA PIERDE , (para eso esta el cliente     ....  )  ni dudo que si algo asi pasase los bancos harian corralito y a los clientes extranjeros les reconvierten a dolares (que no valdrian nada) y que se caguen, y a los clientes nacionales los convertirian en socios de sus perdidas.
ES ASI.

por otro lado EEUU no se une a otros paises, canada no se va a unir a uno que se esta undiendo, EEUU no se une a nadie ni desarma su moneda ya que es un pais mui simbolico y muy nacionalista.........aunque como dije al principio me tomo todo con pinzas por que :
hoy dia he descubierto que miles d emillones d enorteamericanos son tan cobardes y ovejas como los argentinos y demas ya que dejan que su presidente les haga LO QUE QUIERE.
me sorprendi.
*hagan la cuenta , desde que bush gano las elecciones con esas elecciones con un olor a trampa que no dejaba lugar a dudas hasta hoy que dejo la economia como la dejo y afecto a los demas (y todo lo que paso en el medio )......NADIE EN EL MUNDO NI EN EEUU hizo mada*, aqui en argentina por lo menos hicimos algo de lio, yo critico pero me siento algo orgulloso.

y dejando de lado lo de la moneda, que , al final y al cabl, cuando nos la quieran poner nos la van a poner igual, .......les hago una pregunta mas real y importante, y no especulativa:

que coño pasa con la gente , ? miles d emillones ?
es algo quie nos ponen en la sopa ?
con la TV nos mandan ondas que nos convierten en un flan ?
esta al sociedad estructurada de forma tal que ya nos resignamos y no hacemos nada de nada por nada dividido nada ?
somos TODOS un sorete ? cosa que , sea quien sea el que llegue a algo de poder lo usara mal ?


no me refiero a salir a la calle a romper todo, nada mas inutil y perjudicial, por que cuando ocurren eswos desmanes o terrorismo civil ESO SOLO PERJUDICA AL PUEBLO; A NOSOTROS MISMOS.

pero ...........no es increible como vemos en TV lo que pasa, lo que si nos hacen y no hacemos nada, como si estuviesemso viendo una pelicula de cartoons .

que pasa ?
lo que puse en negritas no es invento mio .

PD: V=I*R


----------



## Jazz_Light (Oct 24, 2008)

Yo encontré esto y esto sobre el tema.


¿Qué será verdad?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 24, 2008)

podria ser una estrategia de eeuu para estabilizar a traves de formar un nuevo bloque economico, su economia.


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 24, 2008)

muy de acuerdo con fernandob Miren la pelicula zeitgeist y talvez les quede mas claro ... les puedo asegurar que no se van a arrepentir de ver esa pelicula traata muchas cuestiones cuestionables. realmente para mi que canta la posta... me quedan un par de dudas ... qe son cosa mia.. yo mismo me voy a poner a investigar, .. pero dentro de todo realmente un ejemplo de libertad de expresion  y difusion (sea verdad o herrada les pega a todos)


----------



## fernandob (Oct 24, 2008)

hola gaston , estoy mirando la pelicula que recomendas.

te parece que la discutamos ?
para quien quiera se ve en 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8883910961351786332
es gratis,pero no regalan pochoclos   

me parece por la voz que es el gordito ese que esta en la Tv siempre con uno mas chiquito y critica a todos.

pero es muy interesante el primer 1/4 de la pelicula como muestra las analogias con la astronomia y de donde parece venir todo.

pero aqui comineza lo serio:
*como puede ser ? como conocian todo el tema de los equinoccios y las eras , un tema de astronomia avanzada ....... hace 2K años andabamos matandonos entre nosotros, y hace 10K años mas , medio brutos en muchas cosas y se sabian ciclos de mas de 2Kaños ........y encima atras de toda la movida ....quien estaba ?
por que no me digan que surgio solo .........como es eso?? hay gente mucho mas avanzada viviendo desde siempre en la tierra y nos manipula ??    * 
voy a seguir viendo y agrego comentarios

el ser humano moderno hace las cagadas nuevas repitiendo viejas historias milenarias ?
no comprendo el sentido
hay un ser superior que nos hace hacer lo mismo cada 2000 años ?
o estamos programados ?

que me lo diga esto un estudioso, un astronomo lo veria si es asi y un historiador tambien , pero no lo veo de ellos.

se acuerdan de spues de las torres gemelas ? que encontraban simbolos del 11S en todos lados .!

como es la cosa ?

esta todo escrito ?
hay locos por ahi que andan haciendo macanas para que la cosa "pegue"  o coincida con su historia ?
o es que simplemente si te pones a agarrar diarios y revistas y queres encontrar coincidencias de LO QUE SE TE OCURRA las vas a encontrar.

totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dice a los 35minutos con 20 seg..el final de la parte 1
*
en la parte 2 *

si en el pentagono y en el otro lugar no chocaron aviones........ademas de el fraude ...que paso entonces con esos aviones y la gente que iba en ellos ?
aviones que en verdad no chocaron contra nada ?
querria decir eso que los bajaron en otro lado y FUSILARON a toda la gente ?

esta parte 2 habla del 11S que todos sabemos, el olor a podrido, a trampa obvia que hay en un tema tan jodido .............lo que me resulta increible como ya dije es que el resto del mundo no haya cuestionado nada, no hayan pedio investigar, gente neutral, lo hayan seguido a bush a la guerra, lo hayan dejado bombardear paises, lo hayan dejado joder la economia mundial.
europa que vivio la guerra no hizo nada
rusia que fue su enemigo tampoco 
los judios que cantan el "nunca mas" por que vivieron el holocausto y dejan crecer a un nuevo loco .

no comprendo al loco (cosa comprensible).
pero tampoco al resto del mundo (cosa incomprensible) .

*parte 3*

no iba a poner nada, por que no entiendo un pomo de economia, el principio me pareaba como una ecuacion quimica con derivadas.......solo que coincide con algo que solito sentia:
de alguna forma me siento manipulado y ESCLAVO , pero cuando llegamos al negocio de la guerra y antes aun me comenzo a surgir algo:

¿como puede haber gente asi ?
creo que el simbolisto seria un vampiro , un ser maquiavelico y ambicioso sin limites que no le importa en lo mas minimo la muerte y el sufrimiento de millones de vidas.
y suponer que esa gente (¿gente?) es la que maneja a la humanidad.
pero luego de pensarlo otro poco tambien me doy cuenta que esa gente, por ser como es y para lograr sus objetivos  buscara posicionarse en ese lugar en la sociedad.

no dudo que hay gente asi, que hay todopoderosos como rokefeller y bush y otros.............lo que si , no los comprendo.
yo con 1 millon de dolares seria gardel, me compro una buena casa (no una mansion) y un monton de departamentos para vivir dee rentas (como lo mas tonto) .
viviria sin trabajar y feliz sin privarme de nada.
*pero gente que tenga cientos y miles de millones de dolares y no les alcance, es mas, que esten tan sedientos de MAS que no tengan el menor empacho en planificar masacres humanas con tal de conseguir MAS y MAS .......esa gente como dije es gente que esta para la camis ad efuerza, para ser estudiada por psicologos , para ser tratada como seres inhumanos, vampiros o mostruos, la idealizacion del mal dentro del hombre.
y se supone que son lso "señores" en nuestra sociedad ??? * 

es increible, por que no es fantasia, y si lo pensamos un poco es asi.



HelP !


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 24, 2008)

sobre el amero:

esto encontre en wiki

En agosto del 2007, los rumores y teorías de conspiración comenzaron a circular en Internet con respecto a supuestas monedas "amero" acuñadas por la Tesorería de Estados Unidos.

La inspiración detrás de estos rumores pudo haber sido la muestra de imágenes de los medallones creados por el diseñador de monedas Daniel Carr. Carr, quien diseñó las monedas de 25 centavos (cuartos) estatales de Nueva York y de Rhode Island del 2001, vende las medallas y fichas de su propio diseño en su sitio Web comercial "Designs Computed" (también conocido como "DC Coin"). Entre sus diseños está una serie de ediciones de fantasía en oro, plata y cobre de “monedas amero”, que se extienden en denominación a partir de uno a mil. Las monedas tienen la leyenda "Unión de América del Norte" en la parte posterior, con el logotipo de su compañía, una "DC" en tipografía pequeña. Referente a sus diseños "amero", menciona en su sitio Web lo siguiente:

    "Mi meta con estas monedas no es endosar una moneda de la Unión de América del Norte como un "amero" común. Yo apoyo totalmente la Constitución de los Estados Unidos, y no daría la bienvenida (de ninguna manera) a una disminución de sus provisiones. Espero con que estas monedas ayudarán a que más gente se entere del tema y de las ramificaciones posibles. Se lo dejo los demás el decidir si están a favor de, o contra de una Unión Norteamericana. Y animo a los ciudadanos a que expresen su aprobación o desaprobación de los planes del gobierno que los afectan."

Imágenes no autorizadas, tomadas de su sitio Web han sido re-mostradas extensamente a través del Internet, a menudo siendo utilizadas como supuesta "prueba" de la acuñación del amero. Notablemente, el antes locutor de programas de radio por Internet, Hal Turner, subió un artículo completo en su sitio Web sobre la "moneda amero", clamando haber obtenido un amero acuñado por el Gobierno de los Estados Unidos, y que se contrabandeó fuera del Departamento del Tesoro por un empleado de esa organización.

Después de las asertaciones de Turner acerca de la acuñación federal de ameros, un sitio Web que comercializa monedas de curiosidad, lanzó una declaración desacreditando las demandas de Turner de un complot del gobierno con respecto a ameros producidos por Daniel Carr. El sitio Web de descrédito Snopes también subió otro documento desacreditando las demandas de Turner, indicando:

    "Ni la Cuña ni la Tesorería de los Estados Unidos tienen participación en crear esos ‘Ameros’. Estas monedas son simplemente coleccionables ofrecidos al público comprador por una compañía privada en el negocio de fabricar tales curiosidades."

Hal Turner clamaba que el sitio Web de Carr había sido creado de prisa en una cuestión de días, expresamente para desacreditar su demanda sobre la acuña. Sin embargo, los diseños de Carr han estado disponibles en su sitio Web desde el 2005, y según una búsqueda de WHOIS en Network Solutions, el dominio "dc-coin.com" fue registrado por Daniel Carr el 27 de septiembre del 2005. En octubre del 2008, Hal Turner lanzó un video que muestra aparentemente una moneda 20 Ameros, con reclamos de que cargas de la moneda habían sido enviadas a China. Con todo, la moneda en el video de Hal Turner es idéntica a un medallón en el sitio Web "dc-coin" de Daniel Carr, enumerada como "UNA 2007 1 Amero, cobre, terminado de satín".

link completo http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amero


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 25, 2008)

aja.. por que no estan mis mensajes?


----------



## fernandob (Oct 25, 2008)

lo mismo note en varios lugares....

prendieron el HLC ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> aja.. por que no estan mis mensajes?



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/145410/


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 26, 2008)

interesante discutir la pelicula..

van mis opiniones (estudiante de 17 años que repitio 4 veses 8vo año) un compleoto ignorante. 

respecto a fernandob  que se preguntaba como hace 10k años se pudo saver eso ... se dise que siempre hubo gente"mas inteligente" y gente que le intereso estudiar y relacionar los astros. (como lo de las piramides y sus distancias ) a mi no me queda claro si fue un humano mas inteligente el que estudio eso o si simplemente un "extraterrestre" el sol es savido que siempre fue un dios-. por simples razones hacia vivir como crecer las plantas y demas (trae vida) y demas. 

exactamente la historia se repite..y nos damos cuenta pero como somos tan manipulables con terror el terror fue lo que manipula al mundo .. por que? por que es un enemigo invisible. como dios y el demonio..

lo del ser superior lo dudo.. pero hay gente que es mas viva y utiliza la historia para manipular y sacar ganancias. 

hay locos que hacen que coincidan las historias solo para sacar provecho (sabemos que con el poder que tienen .. tiran las torres gemelas y matan a 3000 personas) pueden tranquilamente mostrarnos lo que ellos quieren a traves de los medios ..

esos aviones los bajaron en otro lado ... y la gente la bajaron con los aviones.!

el mundo no se podia cuestionar ..por que? por que todas las investigaciones estaban a cargo del gobierno ya sea cia fbi...unos tantos se lo habran cuestionado pero ..nada publico ni a gran escala porque? por que lo que nos disen los investigadores de ellos es la supuesta verdad . y si un pais se pone a custionarlo ya es enemigo.. y si el enemigo los cuestiona... es simplemente mentiras de el enemigo por que? seguramente pondrian excusas de que quieren desestabilizar al gobierno perdiendo credibilidad..

as asi hay gente que esta loca por poder.



los judios estan de su lado...pasando por alto los locos.. por que? por que por que los judios tienen problemas con iran el libano etc .... y si estados unidos ataca iran es combeniente para los judios..

y de fernandodd 

lamentablemente los bancos pequeños son manejados por los grandes bancos de los gigantescos banqueros..
y siempre hay que tener en cuenta que los banquerois de los pequeños bancos son personas como nosotros piensan en su futuro y creen que algun dia van a tener un gigantesco banco y algun dia ser rockefeller ... 

la gente no lo save y si lo save trata de no meterse mucho en el tema por que ellos (bush,rockefefeller,etc)son los superpoderosos. y no hay nada que hacerle . 

lo de la moneda para mi es totalmente creible por que? por que simplemente la historia se repite con el euro! o no nos dimos cuenta que la historia se repite una y otra vez?

jamas se toco la estructura de poderes por que siempre alguien ha tenido el poder y teniendo ese alguien de poder y con tanto poder nos venden lo que nosotros compramos y nos hacen creer que la estructura es perfecta ó la mejor.

exacto son sociopatas,manipuladores,y locos que quieren el control de todo tal como lo fue hitler. y la historia se repite.y la historia se repite


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 27, 2008)

Estuve preguntando a mucha gente relacionada con el tema y todos coinciden que lo del amero tiene toda la cara de ser un fraude, aunque si es conocido que USA esta impulsando una moneda comun con Canada y Mexico. Afortunadamente los Canadienses se han negado hasta el momento pero desafortunadamente Mexico va a hacer lo que papi USA diga y mande... 

Pero el problema grave es que USA esta gastando mas de lo que puede pagar.... eso eventualmente tiene que terminar en colapso monetario


----------



## aguevara (Oct 28, 2008)

Estimados compañeros muy respetables todos, la situacion del Amero es un hecho real, tan real que el gobierno de mexico lleva ya dos años impulsando la plata para uso de moneda legal en mi pais (el amero claro esta), pero no tiene nada de alarmista dado que es una situacion similar a la vivida en europa cuando dejo de existir la lira la libra la peseta y varias monedas unificandose en el euro, ahora bien, esta unificacion monetaria (si se logra de comun acuerdo) unicamente es valida para los paises que integran el TLC o tratado de libre comercio (nafta en ingles) que son Mexico, Canada y EEUU.
Evidentemente que hay muchos puntos en los que se debe trabajar para llegar a un acuerdo entre las tres naciones, para que las ventajas de uno no sean desventajas del otro. Lo realmente falso y alarmista es como este señor "explica" la famosa ruina del pueblo norteamericano lo cual esta muy lejos de ser real, tan irreal como creer que la moneda mexicana convertida en Amero dejaria de estar devaluada, si asi fuese que felicidad! la deuda externa ya no existiria y nuestro poder adquisitivo seria igual al pueblo de EEUU.. pero claro que eso no puede pasar dado que al aceptar el amero nuestro salario seria equivalente al actual pero ajustado al valor del amero, en lugar de ganar 20000 pesos al mes ahora serian 1480 ameros por ejemplo.
Espero que quede claro y que no se generen declaraciones apocalipticas de esto, porque aun queda mucho trecho por recorrer. por mi parte voto por la unificacion de la moneda.


----------



## cuervokbza (Oct 30, 2008)

WWOOOOOWWW!   
Que quilombo se armó....
Bueno..... yo soy Argentino.....y parece que este problema con el Amero, no nos afecta (por lo menos directamente)...
pero si hay algo q es totalmente cierto es que EEUU esta gastando Colosales cantidades de dinero, tanto para salvar estas repentinas caidas de las bolsas como en la guerra con iraq....etc etc...
y los q se van a ver afectados no van a ser los responsables de esto....claro q no   .....
los q la van a pagar son los q tienen q laburar como burros para ganarse el pan de todos los dias....
Aca en argentina pasó algo catastrófico en 2001-2002 (Explicado por karapalida)...
no se..... yo de economia se poco y nada.....pero viendo un poco en los medios y leyendo de fuentes seguras te das cuenta de q las cosas no estan para nada bien....
No quiero hacer de esto una cosa apocaliptica ni nada......es mas.....seria bueno que no pase nada de esto          ....

mi humilde opinion desde un humilde pais dominado por una mujer


----------



## santiago (Oct 30, 2008)

http://www.formarse.com.ar/profecias/INTERPRETACIONES DE LAS PROFECIAS DE NOSTRADAMUS.htm

 no faltara la de la caída de EEUU, con lo de las torres gemelas le acerto al ladito, 
esperemos una semana y seguro va a a ver una interpretación del amero jejeje


saludos


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2008)

cuervokbza dijo:
			
		

> mi humilde opinion desde un humilde pais dominado por una mujer



jaaaa  
pais controlado por una mujer    
si, ella seguro que se lo cree 

la veo a la DOCTORA (?  ) y me recuerdo a menem cuando fue la misa por rucchi , el viejo que casi ni se podia parar y rodeado de otros viejos y no tanto con una pinta de mafiosos de pelicula vieja ....sosteniendolo al payaso ese de menem el cual , mas alla de todas las que se mando deberia de estar en un geriatrico.

Mas bien deci que es un pais este manejado por muñequitos controlados por piolines (desde arriba y desde atras).

deci que es un pais generoso que le dan el gobierno de millones de personas a gente que ni siquiera pasarian un examen psicologico ni moral, creo que ni pasarian un serio examen para conducir.

pero que quieren que se haga ?
si asi esta armado el mundo, esta sociedad.

que quieren ?

si hay un lugar que tiene 4 piletas olimpicas y hay un cartel que dice "solo se entra com malla y ojotas".
no podes ir con traje!
y si ponen la piletita esa chiquita para que tengas que mojarte los pies antes de entrar y encima te tira la ducha fria.....no podes tratar d emeterte con traje y zapatos !


si hay un lugar donde la puerta es de solo 30cm de ancho , no podes querer entrar si sos gordo ! esta hecha para los flacos, no podes entrar , no seas salame !

si venden un pantalon que el numero mas grande es para un chino vegetariano , no podes quererlo vos que sos gordito ...no !


me entienden ?

y asi, si hay una estructura social en la cual viven miles y miles de tipos que se acostumbraron a vivir en ella y por haberla peleado estan en la cima y son chantas , ladrones y mafiosos , no te vana dejar entrar por que sos buenito, ni van a cambiar algo por que llegaste vos.
lo mas posible eesque te corrompan, o te hagan boleta.
quienes viven de la joda:
todos los politicos
lso que quieren ser politicos
los no politicos pero que se acomodaron por que tienen un amigo.
los no argentinos que se acomodaron en alguna licitacion
los argentinos que tienen una PYME o gran empresa y curran con un politico.
en fin , miles 
ahh... los que tienen una jubilacion con olor a merda .
el jefe, el sindicalista, el de la municipalidad que manda al grupo ........y ......
 y me olvidaba .......todos los millones que estamos en el fondo del pozo por que no tuvimos una oportunidad de entrar en la joda.............que si la tuviesemos.........no la dejamos pasar    



desde siempre te matan por 10 lucas, vos crees que si fuese a querer gobernar un justo lo dejarian ?
ponele (y eso que no soy creyente yo ) que baja DIOS del cielo, con los angeles y toda la fiesta, cosa que no haya dudas que es DIOS .
el DIOS verdadero, dios, jesus , mahoma y buda, todos juntos caen del cielo por que se resbalaron de una nube.

sabes cuantos estarian haciendo una vaquita (juntando $$$) para mandarlos a la brevedad de nuevo a una nube ?

me explico ?

el mundo funciona asi, y va decantando casi matematicamente hacia un sentido, bastante catastrofico .

EL ARMERO ESE .............
que me importa !
deberian cambiar la moneda por figuritas de mikey y pluto.
que carajo nos importa ?
diganme 

acaso creen que importa ?
si te la van a poner te la van a poner.

mira, cuando el petroleo subia subia la nafta
ahora que bajo el petroleo con esto de la bolsa .la naft ano bajo!

cuando EEUU se va para arriba nosotros los sudacas caemos por que EEUU se volvio un pais mas fuerte comparativamente asi que nosotros comparativamente estamos peor.
ahora que EEUU cae , nosotros caemos tambien ?  

hay inflacion por que es invierno........y luego cuando viene el verano .........TAMBIEN ...por que es verano !  .......jaaaa   

en españa....ahora que tienen el euro, moneda fuerte , cuenten como es comprarse su casa, cuenten, yo escucho a los que conozco que cuando estaban las pesetas hace no mucho se podian comprar una casa en cuotas , una casa de verdad y  a pagar en 10 o 20 años, fija.
ahora con el euro, la gran union de europa ..los cagaron, para comprarse una cucha tienen que empeñar la vida !

y asi es todo. 

no ven que nos toman por boludos , millones y millones de boludos .

si tienen un mango guarden solo para unos meses de miseria, lo demas gastenselo en putas si viven solos o en su familia.

y por si funciona prendan una velita para que les agarre cancer a los HDP del mundo.
y recen por que de nuevo se pudran en cancer los HDP del mundo , por que si un dia, de milagro un justo se llega a caer del cielo ................LO MATAN !

PD: este tema no es "el fraude que viene".
es "el fraude de siempre"


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 30, 2008)

Acaban de decir en CNN que el Amero no existe, es solo una "bacilada", palabra que no esta en el diccionario de regionalismos del foro.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cambiando un poco el tema... ya salio la segunda parte de Zeitgeist... y habla precisamente sobre como funciona la economia actual y por que es imposible pagar las deudas monetarias....

No he podido encontrar la version subtitulada en español pero creo que debe andar por alli.. para todos aquellos que sepan ingles aqui esta una version con subtitulos en ingles para entender mejor lo que dicen:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3962070356288160346&hl=es

Si alguien encuentra la version en español que ponga el link... la verdad esta muy bueno el documental....


----------



## fernandob (Nov 14, 2008)

queria comentarles algo respecto de este tema de la desaparicion del dolar a cambio del amero , claro que en el transcurso estafandoa todos los que tienen dolares.

es increible como algunas cosas tienen su lado muy sencillo y a veces lo olvidamos y nos ponemos a discutir cosas mas complejas o sin datos fehacientes.

aqui va la cuestion:

se usa el peso argentino internacionalmente ?   ... NO 
por que ?
por que , por desgracia es una moneda de mierda, poco confiable.

ahora yo les pregunto:
si el pais EEUU hiciese eso que dicen en este post , quien volvera a creer en la moneda de EEUU ?
quien comprara ameros ?
sabiendo la gente que esta nacion o grupo de ellas esta dirigida por gente que es tan poco confiable que sin decir nada cambia una moneda devaluandola y estafando a quienes tienen dicha moneda.

quien volveria a usarla ?

al destruir la credibilidad que la respalda......
el amero seria mas o menos como el peso.

no da para mas ....quienes saben del tema me han hecho tan simple observacion.

saludos


----------



## juancarfox (Nov 14, 2008)

ya ven, que este vatito, solo esta criticando....


----------



## Machimbre (Nov 15, 2008)

Aquí pongo los links para la segunda parte de Zeitgeist con subtitulos en español (está subida en 13 partes y los puse en orden de la 1 a la 13 como debe ser).

YouTube - Zeitgeist Addendum - EspaÃ±ol / Spanish 01

YouTube - Zeitgeist Addendum - EspaÃ±ol / Spanish 02

YouTube - Zeitgeist Addendum - EspaÃ±ol / Spanish 03

YouTube - Zeitgeist Addendum - EspaÃ±ol / Spanish 04

YouTube - Zeitgeist Addendum - EspaÃ±ol / Spanish 05

YouTube - Zeitgeist Addendum - EspaÃ±ol / Spanish 06

YouTube - Zeitgeist Addendum (7) (espaÃ±ol)

YouTube - Zeitgeist Addendum (8) (espaÃ±ol)

YouTube - Zeitgeist Addendum (9) (espaÃ±ol)

YouTube - Zeitgeist Addendum (10) (espaÃ±ol)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

YouTube - Zeitgeist Addendum - EspaÃ±ol / Spanish 13


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 15, 2008)

En un solo link

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...r1BZKYrQKlmMHoBg&q=zeitgeist+addendum+español

Lo ví ayer a la noche. Interesante la perspectiva de que tener un sistema monetario actualmente es obsoleto, y solo trae corrupción, hambre, desigualdad, guerra, etc. Que por otro lado es un círculo vicioso que solo puede terminar en desastre (emsión monetaria-> inflación -> deuda -> emsión monetaria...).
Eso lo encuadra dentro de un sistema de concentración de poder, en la forma de corporaciones, estados nacionales, organizaciones internacionales (Banco Mundial, FMI, etc), religión, etc.

Había visto este video hace tiempo "El dinero es deuda":

http://video.google.es/videoplay?docid=-2882126416932219790&hl=es

que puede ser un poco más didáctico a la hora de explicar el sistema bancario.

El addendum de Zeitgeist va más alla y propone una nueva organización social.
Como objetivo no está mal, como se hace para llegar ni idea.

Era gracioso ver cuantas profesiones son innecesarias en un sistema sin dinero: policía, leyes, sistema judicial, cárceles, gobiernos, congresos, publicistas, ejércitos, organizaciones bancarias/financieras.

En fin, da algo interesante en que pensar.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 15, 2008)

mencionando a el tema de el fraude...
o como se mueve esta sociedad, les comento una conclusion que he llegado, y me daran sus opiniones, no es muy alentador , pero me parece que sasi es.

me da la impresion, triste impresion de que los politicos que manejan este mundo, como es la estructura son sicopatas o sociopatas , si....locos , adaptados.
lo que nosotros consideramos segun una educacion sana y normal una persona buena, honesta y dedicada jamas podria ser dirigente .
un presidente tiene que manejar o tiene bajo su responsabilidad la vida d emillones d epersonas, imaginemos solo un gobernador, de una provincia de el pais en el que ustedes vivan, no el presidente de tod su pais (que es mas agravado) .
como digo imaginemos el gobernador d euna provincia media, hoy dia en cualquier provincia viven millones de personas, el tema es que una persona realmente sana se sentiria agobiada por el trabajo que implica y la responsabilidad y lo que viviria.
la gente que , a pesar de sus esfuerzon igual padece necesidades, la gente que a pesar de que el esta tratando de hacer las cosas bien tiran para atras por motivos egoistas y de poder.
una persona con educacion sana y honesta se sentiria agobiado y en 6 meses se pincha.
Iria a los pueblos necesitados, estaria cerca de las necesidades como ser educacion, salud, trataria de ayudar a la gente que vive en villas y a quienes quieren mejorar.
y sentiria el egoismo de no solo los ricos, tambien los pobres .
sentiria que es una tarea imposible.
claro, dirian que para ser dirigente hay que saber delegar...............  ........si uds. me leen ven que les estoy hablando de un dirigente que no existe, y quieren encima que ademas consiga a un grupo de colaboradores que tampoco existe ?



con la estructura social que tenemos que es casi una monarquia donde uno manda sobre millones , muchos millones la unica forma de no sentir sobre los hombros esa responsabilidad es que no te importe un carajo.
ir directo a sentarte en el trono y hacer negocios, que no te importe en lo mas minimo los miles y miles de problemas que aquejan a los habitantes de tu pais o ciudad o provincia.
hoy creo que fue que lei que en argentina 1 millon, doscientos mil niños padecen hambre.

por donde empezas ? 
si encima sabes o te sentis que estas solo , por ser una persona realmente honesta.

si miras la estructura existente y ves que si salis en la TV y decis : "dejemosnos de robar por un tiempo y ayudemos a levantar el pais" te quieren comer vivo........todos los que te rodean.

hoy dia hay ladrones que son jefes y otros que van presos .
hay psicopatas que van al loquero y otros que son mandatarios.
hay sociopatas que se esconden en las sombras por que saben que son antisociales y hay otros que estan de jefes.

es algo que siento y se ve, no soy estudioso de eso como para poder analizarlo en profundidad y explicarlo bien.
pero creo que es asi.

demencialmente asi.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 15, 2008)

hola androgan voy a ver con tiempo esos videos, perome extraña lo que pusiste al final, que hay profesiones que no existirian sin dinero .
no me parece que sean el dinero la causa de la necesidad de leyes, policia , etc.
creo que va por otro lado.
pero vere el video, les agradezco que hayan puesto el enlace en castellano.

saludos


----------



## El nombre (Nov 15, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...
> no me parece que sean el dinero la causa de la necesidad de leyes, policia , etc.
> creo que va por otro lado...
> 
> saludos


Claro que hay otros intereses a parte del dinero pero son tan caros.
Ja!


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 15, 2008)

Si... con respecto a leyes y policía, lo que se plantea es el fin de los sistemas represivos, y el comienzo de una especie de "tecno-cracia". Al no haber dinero... que delitos pueden haber? con qué objetivo? solamente subsistirían los pasionales o psicóticos... una mafia no tendría sentido, una banda de secuestradores tampoco, habría una reducción de vocabulario espectacular. Alguna forma de orden debería haber para que no venga un patovica y te muela a palos. Digamos que en todo caso el sistema represivo se reduciría drásticamente al suprimir la motivación del dinero.

Justamente de los políticos también se habla: no están para resolver problemas, sino para asegurar la sumisión de la sociedad a las corporaciones. Hay muchos problemas que ya tienen una solución tecnológica y no se la implementa. Por ejemplo el tránsito: los accidentes por exceso de velocidad, qué cuesta poner un dispositivo que limite la velocidad de los automóviles a 140,130,120 Km/h; por qué se fabrican para que lleguen a 220 Km/h?. Es un problema que existe de gusto. Es necesario que las personas sigan manejando automóviles?.
El hambre mundial: en el planeta se producen más alimentos de los que se necesitan para asegurar una dieta con la cantidad necesaria de calorías para toda la gente. Pero.... si hay mucha comida los precios bajan... las hambrunas son un buen negocio.

En el addendum se habla justamente de eso, de como un sistema monetario necesita perpetuar la escasez para maximizar ganancias (se daba el ejemplo de que una compañía enterraba diamantes para que no bajara el precio del mercado).

En fin, lo único malo que le ví es la duración (es larguito).


----------



## fernandob (Nov 15, 2008)

intereante, voy a mirarlo...y la duracion ...pierdo tanto tiempo en la TV viendo estupideces que usar un par de horas en algo util vale la pena.

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Nov 15, 2008)

queee'?
un mundo sin velocidad, adrenalinaaaaa, sexooo, droggaaa, poderrr, odio , amor.

mmmm

la vida es vida por la lucha, el deseo de ser mejor, creo que debe ser genetico, 

no mejor como persona, sino mejor que otro,  ser mas que el que tene al lado. Y una vez que sos menor que tu vecino queres ser el mejor de todo el grupo y asi. 

La naturaleza es asi, la supremacia del mas fuerte, los sistemas debiles no pueden sobrevivir.
si no fuese asi no estariamos aqui dominando  tecnologicamente el planeta.

El equilibrio, no es vida, (recien me doy cuenta!), la vida es el caoos, la constante susecion de acontecimiento "No controlados" ni mucho menos planeados. 

Es inevitable la Dinamica de la vida (Que palabrita).

Yo les hago un pregunta, a los defensores de las Utopias Socialistas, por decirlo de alguna forma.

Porqueee yo, no puedo andar a 200Km/h?
Porque tendria alguien el derecho de negarme la posibilidad de ponerme un par de patines un cohete en la espalda (al mejor estilo Coyote) y andar a 300 km/h.?

Porque el orden impuesto y obligatorio.?
Porque tengo que ser de un pais? 
porque pagar impuestos?
porque aceptar la autoridad?

Quien dice que el orden, la autoridad, y ser civilizado es mejor?  

Que sistema de orden ah funcionado?
El feudalismo talvezz?,la anarquia ? o quizasss el Socialismo, ahhh el Capitalismo, nnaaa ya se el Religioso?   

Porque?  yo deberia de haceptar que un tipo que tenga digamos u$s10.000.000 pase unas vacaciones en una isla privada con diez de las mejores"*Palabra Censurada*" y yo no?
Y porque ese tipo tendria que haceptar que ninguno de lo dos tenga esa oportunidad. Para que estemos en Igualdad?

Si no hay platita no hay "*Palabra Censurada*".

Esto es el clasico "Mal de todos Consuelo de Tonto" luego "bien de todos, tambien Consuelo de totos"

Imaginsen que seria de nosotros si no hubiece diferencia de potencial electrico, de presion, de temperatura, de clases, de pensamientos, DE "SEXXXOOO" .

Para que la cosa funcione, o como dice un principio de electricidad, para realizar un trabajo tiene que haber una diferencia de potencial y canal que los comunique.

Resumiendo y finalizando.

No hay Buenos sin Malos.
No hay Ricos sin Pobres.
No habria Leyes sin Delitos.
No hay Calma sin desenfreno.
No hay paz sin La guerra.

Por definicion uno no podria existir sin el otro. 

Siguiendo con esta logica sabadesca de Fernet exceeded cuantas peores cosas sucedan en el mundo, tambien las mejores son mejores. Bueee voy a seguir chupando fernet y timbendo con mis amigos.

Saludos. a todos menos a uno.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 16, 2008)

Lo unico malo del sistema que propone Zitgeist es el cambio que hay que hacer.... si nos ponemos a analizar nuestro sistema actual y el nuevo forzosamente solo se puede lograr de 2 maneras, una extremadamente lenta y que vaya haciendo cambios graduales minimos hasta lograr el punto de no retorno pero tomara muuuuchos años... y la otra manera es una rapida que logre el cambio en cuestion de semanas, pero significaria una revolucion a nivel global.... es posible mantener una revolucion como la francesa a nivel global? cuantas muertes tendria que haber para cambiar el sistema monetario actual?

El video de zeitgeist suena muy bonito y me gustaria tenerlo... pero sobreviviremos el cambio necesario para lograrlo?


----------



## fernandob (Nov 16, 2008)

hola karapalida, si bien comprendo tu idea creo que la llevas al extremo o al simplismo.

hace mil años o mas en roma y otros lugares se vivia mas ese "caos sagrado " que mencionas y la esclavitud era normal y tener la entrada de la ciudad bordeada de seres humanos empalados como hoy vemos postes de luz era normal.

la sociedad humana busca vivir en armonia, el ser humano tiene una parte de demonio loco y una parte de "grandioso" , la idea es vivir en armonia......
digamos....star treek, la politica de la epoca del capitan kirk y esos .

que siempre que uno quiere hacer algo bien se cuelen chantas, politicos, bogas o contadores tramposos y se quieren apoderar de lo que estas construyendo bien, eso es otro tema, que  se deforma eso que uno queria hacer bien por esa gente y termina siendo cualquier cosa es asi.

pero si hay un concepto de un mundo mejor, yo creo que lo hay .,
que habria que matar a medio mundo , tambien, por que ya se han acostumbrado muchisimos. es mas...no va por matar.....no se por donde va.

pero mezclas, si, las diferencias en la naturaleza son necesarias , pero la armonia tambien.
un ecosistema puede existir por millones d eaños habiendo equilibrio, es mas es necesario el equilibrio.

vos no tenes que :
andar a 300Km /h por que ningun ser humano puede dominar un auto a 300Km/h (ni a 200) y si hay un imprevisto te matas (jodete) pero muy posiblemente te lleves puesto a algun transeunte (no aceptable) .
y asi todo.

saludos

PD: quien es ese uno ?

saludos


----------



## Machimbre (Nov 16, 2008)

(si no que lo aclare el amigo karapalida) Es un chiste para picar la cabeza, un sarcasmo típicamente cordobés alentado por la acidez estomacal que provoca el fernet (bah, dicen algunos que provoca acidez estomacal, estos últimos meses a mi me empezó a provocar úlcera en el estómago de mi billetera). 

Salud! (hic)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Nov 16, 2008)

fernado no sos vos,  

si yo entiendo lo que decis, es mas como veras lo acepto (si no estaria en cana)  

pero no me veo como Hormiga, es muy dificil para mi haceptar el concepto de bien comun, porque nunca lo eh vivido, siempre es el bien de alguno.  :evil: 

Si el equilibrio en la naturaleza es un Macro equilibrio, pero al ir hacercandote al sistema se vuelve cada vez mas caotico. No se si me hago entender. 

Tambien es sierto que los extremos son malos, pero yo preferiria estar del medio para arriba en la piramide y no en la basesita como estoy ahora. Saludos.

PD. La piramide debe ser para abajo tambienn?
      EJ: habria buen sexxxooo si no hubiera mal sexxxooo?


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 24, 2008)

realmente es un tema complejo ... digno de afrontarlo despues de fumarse un kilo de resina del estaño. 

la "libertad" que tenemos es algo restringida pero esta bien no pienso andar a 300km ni en la ruta ni en el medio del desierto. pero un ejemplo simple es la MINERIA aca en san juan vinieron las megamineras arrazando con todo (reservas naturales protegidas por la unesco,glaciares,agua animales y ala misma gente.) seguramente van a pensar que soy un conservacionista y encima vegetariano. no,a mi me gusta el asado quemar estaño consumir electricidad,combustiles fosiles y toda clase de tecnologia ) pero,contamiar un rio con arsenico? es aceptable que un gobierno apoye la contaminacion a esa escala y encima con malos negocios (pascua lama),un megaproyecto argentino-chileno que el 90%del yacimiento esta en la parte chilena y el 10% en argentina pero saven que es lo peor a parte de que es a cielo abierto? es que el 100%de los reciduos (arsenico cianuro detergentes no biodegradables y otros contaminates)quedaran en san juan. en piletas de millones de litros que no se va a poder consumir. pero el tema de que no se pueda consumir a mi no me preocupa a mi me preocupa es que va a contaminar tarde o temprano ala demas agua. por que? por que a esa agua la van a encapsular saven con que? con una membrana de 1.5mm   si una membrana mas fina que el tamaño de estas letras .! eso me huele a que aunque sea la mas poderosa del universo algun dia va a tener perdidas. y saven que es lo peor es la MENTIRA descaradapor que? por quevienen propagandeando de que a toda el aguaocupada la van a encapsular y no se va a evaporar ni a filtrar alas napas subterraneas pero saven que? ellos pretenden tener de caudal de entrda de agus de 400litros por segundo!  entonces si multiplicamos obtenemos la cantidad de 34.560.000 litros de agua por dia (contaminada por la lexiviacion con cianuro,arsenico y otros quemicos altamente toxicos) si seguimos sacando cuentas... las megamineras pretenden explotar los yacimientos por 20años a produccion constante hasta ir bajando la produccion a medida que se acaben los minerales preciosos entonces multiplicamos esos 34.560.000 de litros obtenemos 124.416.00.000 de litros de agua por año y si a eso lo multiplicamos por 20 nos quedan nada mas ni nada menos que 248.832.000.000 de litros de agua sin poder utilizarlos. en nada por que ni siquiera para regadio de cultivos sirve -. 

y pensar que el otro dia pague  ar$1.80 por una botella de 1/2 litro de agua mineral.

entoces. el gobernador hace todo lo que le dise las megamineras y hace oidos sordos a todo tipo de reclamos de la poblacion (en cuanto ala mineria) 

entonces yo estoy obligado a aceptar la mineria? a aceptar los desechos? yo no tengo poder? yo no puedo hacer nada mas que escribir esto en un foro de electronica? el poder casi ilimitado del gobernador en conjunto con todos los diputados y senadores (que varios son familiares de el) me hacen vivir y ponen las leyes que a ellos les plazca? por que yo estoy obligado a vivir en su sistema? cuando yo naci en esta tierra. que pasó esta tierra? fue comprada por los que inventaron el sistema social este? al final de cuentas las libertades son solo para cumplir con lo que ellos quieren que agamos .. pongase a pensar . a ellos no les gusta que pensemos en contra de ellos. entonces legalmente ellos hacen publicidades para comvencernos de que todo esta como lo planearon (en contaminacion).. y si alguien sale a desir algo en contra por algun medio de comunicacion masiva se los persigue legalmente por cada palabra que dijo sabiendo que cuando pasa algo serio como contaminacion reconosida por ellos mismos solo se disculpan y se mandan a cambiar-.

nosotros hacemos lo que ellos quieren que agamos.. nos dejan comunicarnos masivamente pero solo hasta donde ellos les conviene o sea nos muestran lo que ellos quieren y lo que ellos quieren generalmente propagandas de manipulacion para manipular masivamente ala gente "ganado" que cree que tiene libertad libertad seria legalizar la marihuana pero a ellos no les conviene que la gente este drogada saven por que ? por que la gente no haria lo que ellos quieren que agamos entienden nos tienen que tener todo el tiempo controlados limitados y bombardeandonos con propagandas y sembrando sueños en nuestro cerebro que muchos de ellos son realmente lo que hacen que todo el mundro trabaje y haga lo que ellos quieren que agamos... 

en fin la libertad que tenemos no es libertad .. nosotros creemos que es libertad creemos que somos libres pero no somos libres. desde que nacemos estamos limitados por las leyes que nosotros no aceptamos. 

la sociedad ha concentrado demaciado el poder y el poder concentrado no sirve mas que para esclavizarse asimismos ... entonces cuando pienso en toda la contaminacion enfermedades leyes limitadoras .... puedos pesar tranquilamente QUE NO SOY NADIE soy unas monedas de impuestos y un poco de trabajo.. ya que lo que enseñan en las universidades es lo que ellos quieren ....  

alguien se puso a pensar por que? por que hay que estudiar? sisi tenemos que estudiar y no fumar marihuana para que nosotros les sirvamos,gente que no save hacer nada y no esta asustada por la pobreza no trabaja para el imperialismo,no trabaja para el monopolio-.- pero lo peor es que hay gente que cree tener poder por que tiene un auto que vale  50.000 dolares y una casa que vale mas que mi vida. pero esa gente es manipulada para ser el deseo de los que trabajan o sea que los que trabajan deseen tener esa vida. son simplemente carnadas--... por que a mi y al gobernador cuando los que tienen la movida nos bajan cuando ellos quieran .. nos meten en cana por cualquier cosa.. pero el gobernador cree que vendiendo la provincia tiene mas poder.. no tiene mas poder es mas inpune nomas . 

miren estoy un poco arto de todo .. eso que hace poco que estoy viviendo en esta sociendad(17)años sera que pienso diferente? o sera que me dejo llevar a pensar mas alla mas alla de lo que nos dejan pensar los que nos manipulan.

saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nuestros politicos aceptan ese tipo de cosas por que piensan que nunca les va a afectar a ellos.... pero quier ver que un dia frente a todas las camaras de TV los engatuze alguien para que admitan que el agua no tiene nada y les pongan un vaso con agua del rio para ver si se la toman o no.... 

Me recuerda muchas cosas que hacen aqui en mexico... en algunos lugares los politicos ya no aceptan comidas por que saben que la gente va a tratar de envenenarlos dandoles comida descompuesta y todo por las malas politicas que apican.....

en fin... sinceramente creo que todo va a cambiar en unos años....


----------



## fernandob (Nov 24, 2008)

GASTON :
me asombro el final de lo tuyo: 17 años.......
es verdad lo que dices pero tienes una larga vida, tienes que tratar de tomartelo con calma, se que es muy dificil viendo el mundo que nos rodea, y si vemos la historia humana ......  
Pero como bien dijo karapalida somos hormiguitas, yo lo veo como pequeños peces en el gigantesco mar.
cada uno hara en la vida lo que puede, y para poder hacer algo en la vida hay que vivirla, 2 cosas son importantes:
1 -- estar tranqui para llegar a grande y no morirte de una ulcera.
2 -- no perder de vista los valores, lo que esta bien y lo que no......

Respecto d elos politicos.......es un tema dificil, no se si se podra hacer algo, que la humanidad tome el control y sea capaz de ver la realidad y la realidad es que el ser humano es muy diverso, como hay gente bueba y boluda , hay gente inteligente y honesta y tambien hay inteligentes que tuercen la verdad a su conveniencia y hay incluso sociopatas, nos cuesta aceptar eso.
Tenemos un mondo que esta estructurado en base a un ssitema donde los "vivos" o sea gente que tienen valores muy distintos a los nuestros DIRIGEN, si, no solo existen, viven y estan sueltos.ademas si nacieron en una familia que les dio la oportunidad estudiaron y se prepararon.
son seres que se adaptaron a nuestra sociedad.

asi que como le sdije, siempre hay gente que le importa un bledo los demas y lo demas, siempre y muchisima gente ...........si la habra............
vos gaston sos un pibe, trata d eno calentarte, menos por lo que nada podes hacer.
ya podras hacer algo en algunas cosas en tu vida, espero que ahi si, cuando tengas la oportunidad no aflojes.
+mientra sno te calentes, perteneces a una especie que tiene cosas unicas , grandiosas ......pero tambien tiene cosas que .......dan verguenza ser parte de ella.

tomate con karapalida y unos cuantos mas un vinito y un fernet de vez en cuando (que no se haga habito eso si) .

les mando un saludo

PD: les conte ya el tema d elos detectores de mentiras ?
no recuerdo pero ahi va:
como hacer para dar vuelta esta sociedad ?
de mentirosos y tramposos ?
sencillo:
detectores de mentiras.
si un juez tiene como trabajo el juzgar debe contar con lso recursos adecuados para poder lograr su fin correctamente.
que solicite los medios para poder descubrir la verdad es algo mas que logico.
pero claro............tantas cosas obvias nos hacen mamar desde chicos que nos son asi..que uno se las cree.
dicen que lso detectores de mentiras no son 100% fiables.......claro .....es mas fiable preguntarle al asesino:
"disculpe.fue usted el que la mato ""
 -- yo señor ?.-no señor ! _

y asi la justicia juega al gran bonete y deja de ser justa, por que beneficia al señor con $$$$ que tien e$$ para pagar abogados caros.

y miren uds. que cosa......cuanta mas gente haya involucrada mas exacto es el detector d ementiras, por que ?
hagamos la prueba:

contamos con un detector de mentiuras que fue testeado con 1000 individuos y se comprobo un 90 % de efectividad, o sea de cada 10 pruebas 9 fueron correctas.


CASO 1:
el ladron de gallinas:
se le pregunta al ladron: "fue usted quien robo la gallina"
y sea lo que sea lo que conteste el aparato tiene 90 % de fiabilidad o sea un 10% de probabilidades de equivocarse .
en este caso suponemos que la gallina se abstiene de contestar.

CASO ": 
coimas en el senado
o un caso de corrupcion politica
o un caso de una empresa que estafa a familias trabajadoras.

en cualquiera d eestos casos tenemos por lo menos a % CINCO involucrados en el delito.
y uno por uno los vamos poniendo en una silla y les enchufamos el detector de mentiras.
ese detector que tiene un 10% d eprobabilidades de equivocarse..............pero.............y aqui es cuando se le pide una mano a alguno que no se haya olvidado las matematicas, estadisticas o lo que sea:

si yo tengo un aparato que tiene 10% de probalilidades de fallar, pero lo puedo utilizar con 5 individuos que son parte del asunto:

que probabilidades hay de que el aparato se equivoque (o sea caiga en esa tasa del 10% de error ) en los 5 casos consecutivamente ?

y como pregunta adicional :
que es mas fiable en el caso 1 :
a--preguntarle al sospechoso?
b---preguntarle al sospechoso con el detector de mentiras conectado ?
c--- preguntarle a la gallina (si aun no se la comio ).


como ven , hay formas de "descubrir" las mentiras en este mundo, se puede muy facilmente descubrir a la gente corrupta, a los deshonestos................ fijense que incluso si se les hace un estudio psicologico y demas ...estudio que se te hace a vos hasta para manejar una combi o un colectivo o para entrar en un buen trabajo.............y a un futuro presidente ? o senador ?
hasta recuerdo cuando en europa les hciieron a unos diputados sin que se disesen cuenta un analisis de drogas y mas d ela mitad dieron + ...unos periodistas, creo que tomaron muestrsas de saliva de los vasos que habian usado.


se puede..........pero no se quiere.


----------

